# Some questions regarding Grand Crowne



## urbiman (Jul 6, 2014)

During my search for an ideal TS for me I stumbled across Grand Crowne. 
For me it is especially tempting because 1BRs (as well as studio) reservations in II are pretty "cheap" compared to other point based systems (I am looking purely for a trading TS, I will most probably never visit their resorts).

I did a search on TUG and on the internet and only found little information about Grand Crowne. 

Does anyone have a link with comprehensive information about this TS?

What I wonder most is the actual trading value of Grand Crowne. 
I found a pointchart that shows the points that are necessary for II trades into specific room types and TDI. 
Would that mean that when I use the appropriate amount of points given in the chart I do not have to worry about the actual trading value of Grande Crowne and it will be always a "fit"?

Their MFs seem to be pretty ok, and also I couldn't find that there were special assessments lately - does anyone know if the management really does a good job or are these for example just due to maintenance that is not being done?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 7, 2014)

I've been a member of TUG for a long time and have never heard of Grand Crowne.  Is this system only in Europe?


----------



## urbiman (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Bill,

"unfortunatley" (at least for me) these are not european resorts. You can find out more about them here:
https://www.grandcrowneresorts.com/
http://www.grandcrowneresortsbranson.com/

They are managed by Trading Places International (maybe someone knows them)?

When reading the information provided everything looks great however here on TUG they were given away several times for free so there will be a catch I assume...


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm assuming you're talking about Grand Crown in Branson, MO.

If so they're a very large resort with, I believe, 3 phases, begining with Surrey and ending with the current build of Grand Crown (I could be wrong). I know very little about the actual resort other than it's probably the largest timeshare in Branson and has a decent location. As I understand it they use a points based reservations system, which IMHO has become the better way to go when exchanging through I.I. It gives you a fixed rate to obtain the exchange you want BUT, just because you have the points to pay for an exchange doesn't mean it's as easy as requesting and paying for the exchange. I would imagine they trade about as well as any other points based system with I.I.

One thing I've begun to notice as system after points based system comes online is, prime season exchanges appear to be getting fewer and further between. A points based system is, by design, a system to capture owners wanting to stay in that system. IOW, the system controls the inventory and holds the best, most prime inventory, for that systems owners. As such I'm begining to see fewer and fewer prime season exchange options compared to as few as 5 years ago.

To that end, my recomendation, at this time at least, would be to buy into some sort of points based system that allows resale buyers the oppportunity to be full participants and, has the selection of resorts/destinations that fits you're needs. As management groups gain more control over their inventory, they'll try to hold all the prime weeks for owners in those systems and, as a bonus, their sales departments will be able to say that it's difficult to get a prime week unless you buy from them.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Jul 7, 2014)

*I Own at Grand Crowne Resorts*

We own an EOY even week and an EOY odd week at Grand Crowne and both are in the I.I. points program. We originally bought a 3br EOY even year deeded week at Surrey Carriage Place and converted it to points a couple of years later. The EOY odd year week we bought on Ebay and it was a 2 br at Surrey Grand Crowne and already was points. We like the points because we are both retired and can travel last minute and we can exchange through I.I. within 59 days and it only costs half the points. By combining this with the XYZ from I.I.we have been averaging about 6-8  weeks a year using our points and we usually do about 3-4 more weeks using Platinum Interchange, RCI, , II and DAE getaways , extra vacations, and bonus vacations. In the 6 years we both have been retired we have averaged over 10 timeshare vacation weeks a year.
     Surrey Grand Crowne has 5 resorts in Branson. The first was the Townhouses, then Carriage Place was built adjacent to the Townhouses and share some of the same amenities. Next was Grand Crowne and that overlooks a golf course in a different area of Branson. We've stayed in Carriage Place and Grand Crowne and both are nice. We can use the facilities at any of the other resorts while we are there. They also have 2 more resorts on Indian Point Road which we have toured during Owner's Week but have never stayed in them. The Lodges at Crowne View , I think are all 4 bedroom units on 2 floors and Crowne View Heights has 1 and 2 bedroom condominiums. They also have Ocean View Vacation Villas in Biloxi, Ms. They are 2 br condominiums. In Pigeon Forge, Tn., they have The Lodges at the Great Smoky Mountains which has 1, 2 and 3 br lodges. We have never been to either of these and I'm not sure how easy or hard it is to get into these because we've never tried.
     We've been happy with the I.I. points program mainly because we can use fewer points to get a week by going off season or booking within 59 days. I hope this helps
Bernie


----------



## urbiman (Jul 8, 2014)

You guys are awesome, thanks!

@dougp26364 I think what you are writing makes sense, however and Grand Crowne you dispose a week with a certain TDI so they will have to dispose an according week and can not keep the better week for the owners

@Bernie8245 Good to hear that this works out for you, I also like to have a timeshare where I can buy premium and go for less off-season or last minute. So Grand Crowne seems to be ideal for this. 
As an "expert", maybe you can answer some additional questions, that would be great:


Were you ever able to trade to Marriott? 
Do you know if there are any costs involved to sign up for the points program?
Were there special assessments or heavy increases of MF in the past?


----------



## Bernie8245 (Jul 8, 2014)

urbiman said:


> You guys are awesome, thanks!
> 
> @dougp26364 I think what you are writing makes sense, however and Grand Crowne you dispose a week with a certain TDI so they will have to dispose an according week and can not keep the better week for the owners
> 
> ...



I have traded into several Marriotts but mostly off season. We stayed 5 weeks at Marriotts this past January and February, one week in Myrtle Beach and 4 weeks in Hilton Head, SC. We are going to Marriott Mountain Valley Lodge in Breckenridge the last week in August of this year.
There are costs to convert a fixed week to points but I'm not sure what it is. 
I bought a 2 br that had already been converted to points on Ebay for almost nothing.
The maintenance dues have not increased since 2009. Trading Places now manages the resort and we have not had any increases since they took over.
Hope this helps,
Bernie


----------



## Jamie Etters (Jul 22, 2014)

*Grand Crowne*

We own at Grand Crowne and have 466,500 points a year. We have enjoyed having this and it gives us so many points to work with throughout the year to trade through Interval International. For instance, we just bought two weeks in Aruba for 60,000 points a piece, US Virgin Islands for 60nights for 40,000 points and Lake Havisu for 62,500. We do a mix of our home resorts and exchanges, but our points last a lot longer in the II system, especially if we book 60 days in. I'd be happy to share our experiences with you if you want to email or call at 572-424-4980. 

Good luck! We ended up buying this timeshare on ebay for a steal and we are thrilled to use it and give so many vacations away!

Jamie


----------

